# Goats On Things



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Found this blog today - it's cute and hilarious!

http://goatsonthings.tumblr.com


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's classic! Definitely following them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

some of those are sheep


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , love the one with the three black babies running across the 
deck , lol Hilarious !!
And the one one bouncing on the bed , lolol 
I got up to page 5 of nineteen I think , and im half asleep , lol
Will enjoy them more tomorrow , lol
Thanks Linz


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

keren said:


> some of those are sheep


Mmmmhhhhmmmm...purty cute though!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

keren said:


> some of those are sheep


The fact that people get it wrong constantly is just irritating haha
I find the difference so painfully obvious


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

See those goats on cars? That's why I could have any animal as a kid growing up (and had a bunch) but no goats, ever. My dad drew the line. When he was courting my mom, her grandmother loved her goats. They had the run of the ranch. No one told Nanna no. My dad had a 1938 Ford Coupe that must have been irrestible. But I made up for it. I work on a large goat ranch and have seven of the most glorious Alpines of my own and this Nanna is getting the grandgirls hooked on goats. The goats have plenty to play in their safely fenced. No fancy Ford footwork for them! Thanks for sharing those pictures!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hehe goat on beaver patrol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

At first I was mixing the sayings with the pictures , lolol
Some of the sayings fit with other pictures too !!
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I found this thread and blog at the bottom of another and I thought I'd bump it since that blog is hilarious! Make sure you click "older" on the bottom of the page to see more! 🤣


----------

